# Worldmark points question.



## Kona Lovers (Jun 18, 2008)

I've noticed what looks like some good deals for Worldmark points (6000 point packages.)  I'm unfamiliar with the system, so my question centers around the issue of how many points are considered a decent package to travel to Hawaii each year for 4 people?

Thanks,

Marty


----------



## RichM (Jun 18, 2008)

For the WorldMark resorts in Hawaii, a 1BR (Sleeps 4) is 10,000 credits per week and a 2BR (Sleeps 6) is 12,000 credits per week.  The 1BR assumes 2 people sleep on the murphy bed in the living room.



___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks, Rich.


----------



## GregT (Jun 18, 2008)

Worldmark lets you borrow next year's points, so you could use your 6,000 points from this year, and your borrowed points from next year, to book your 2BR Hawaii trip.  Therefore, I think of a 6,000 point package as an Every Other Year package, where you can get a 2BR almost anywhere that Worldmark has.

Good luck!


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks, Greg, I hadn't thought of it that way, but that is definitely a plan that would work for us.

Marty


----------



## JudyS (Jun 20, 2008)

Also, I know that some people buy small packages and then transfer points in from other owners.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks.  We're going to a Wyndham presentation tomorrow, and I wanted to be somewhat informed about the system before we went.  Fortunately it's here in our hometown and we're not away on vacation (unfortunate for us, but that's another issue), so it will be interesting to see their approach.  Most other presentations we've attended have been while on vacation, and the sales people knew that and thought they had the advantage.  
We still want to see what they have to say, then decide if we want to buy, then it will be resale! 

Marty


----------



## LLW (Jun 20, 2008)

Kona Lovers said:


> Thanks.  We're going to a Wyndham presentation tomorrow, and I wanted to be somewhat informed about the system before we went.  Fortunately it's here in our hometown and we're not away on vacation (unfortunate for us, but that's another issue), so it will be interesting to see their approach.  Most other presentations we've attended have been while on vacation, and the sales people knew that and thought they had the advantage.
> We still want to see what they have to say, then decide if we want to buy, then it will be resale!
> 
> Marty




They are going to try to convince you that a new developer program called "TravelShare" will make developer credits much more superior to resale credits and thus worthwhile to buy. But the truth is that all TravelShare features are not worth much. An example would be the Fun Time feature that they will tell you is like bonus time, at 6 cents per credit, and would give you bonus time up to 42 days out. What they would not tell you, or some sales people do not know, is that any time any owner can rent credits at about the same price (6-7 cents) from other owners (and there is an abundance of supply and markets), and can book up to 13 months out. They also will not tell you that you would have to pay extra dues for TravelShare.

They will also try to tell you that with a small 6000 account, RCI is at your finger tip and you can exchange into any prime resort in the world at any prime time. But since you are a TUGGER, you know how that works. 

That is what we have been hearing from people who have attended presentations recently, anyway.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks, we'll be much better prepared now.

Marty


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, we attended the presentation, and didn't tip our hand as to knowing about the resale market and all.  They tried to pressure us into a buy as a premier owner saying this would be our one and only chance to ever be a premier owner,  otherwise if we came back it would be a total cash only deal for a 40 year right to use standard ownership.  We just said we couldn't buy now, told them payday was a week away, etc., ready to leave and go search ebay for deals. 
It got ridiculous, the lady turned us over to a guy who recommended writing a hot check, letting overdraft cover it and take care of it on payday, being out only the overdraft fee, but we'd then be Premier Owners! :rofl: The lady came back and recommended a post-dated check, really getting desperate.:hysterical:   We were then offered an Experiment Package of 12,000 pts good until Feb, 2010, for 1,600, and the opportunity to buy as a premier owner later in that time period.  FINALLY we were given our gifts and we left.  It was educational, but I'm certainly glad we didn't waste any vacation time on it.  
Thanks to all who warned us what to look out for.

Marty


----------

